# Who Makes A Really Good Set of Chains...



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I"m curious as to who makes a really good set of V-Bar Chains for 9.00-20 Tires. I want to put them on my M35A2 2.5ton truck because right now with the standard NDT's on it the snow is not my friend. 

Thanks... 

Connor


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

How about Pewag from Austria, they are claimed to be excellent anyone with experience with these chains?


----------



## jmc (Dec 22, 2009)

canadianchainsusa.com, company located in maine


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the help...


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I think I'm a little late on the purchase of chains most places are out of stock... Anyone else have suggestions on a good tire chain maker?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

laclede chain??? they are down the street from our shop....


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Jay brown;960871 said:


> laclede chain??? they are down the street from our shop....


Good to know.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

ConnorExum;961056 said:


> Good to know.


just bought a set of 9:00 20's singles 2 weeks ago from Laclede for about $300...


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Jay brown;961134 said:


> just bought a set of 9:00 20's singles 2 weeks ago from Laclede for about $300...


Are those mud service chains? I need three sets of these for my 6x6... Two dual sets and one single set. I prefer V-bar chains because they just dig in better both on and off-road. What sort of set did you get?


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

*tire chains*

St, Pierre chain, 317 East Mountain St.Worcester,Mass.01606. 508-8399194. Ask for Micheal St.Pierre. They make anything you want.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

Another source, Bought my farm tractor chains from them.

http://www.tirechain.com/9.00-20.htm

Keith


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

keitha;964290 said:


> Another source, Bought my farm tractor chains from them.
> 
> http://www.tirechain.com/9.00-20.htm
> 
> Keith


Thanks for the information, but my problem is I don't see any list of manufactures. I want to know what sort of quality I'm getting.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I have no experience with your vehicle, tire size, or v-bar chains. As far as quality goes IMO you can't beat the Pewag square link. La Cleeds are good also but beware the Chinese chain (even LaCleede has a Chinese made line).


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

DGODGR;964341 said:


> I have no experience with your vehicle, tire size, or v-bar chains. As far as quality goes IMO you can't beat the Pewag square link. La Cleeds are good also but beware the Chinese chain (even LaCleede has a Chinese made line).


Thanks for the information. I'll remember to stay away from the Chinese made chains. I'm probably going to go with the Pewag chains they seem to be the style I want. Do you think it is over kill to have cams and tension adjusters as well? I don't think so. I a fan of over protection.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Search for the ones that you turn on when needed. They spin in time with the tires. Really really neat and better then having chains on all the time.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Pristine PM ltd;964408 said:


> Search for the ones that you turn on when needed. They spin in time with the tires. Really really neat and better then having chains on all the time.


Automatic chains are okay, but I really need the set on full time. I just moved back to New York State from a long period out of state. And I was in Louisville first and than CA so I didn't need any chains where i was most of the time in CA by the coast never really went over Sierra Nevada Mountain range so I was styling. Now that I'm in NYS to help out my pops my truck with its Stock Military looking NDT tires with no weight in the back of the Deuce and Half slips way too much in snow or going up hills. So a real set is necessary. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

The chains should come with cams already installed. Some say that tensioners are not required if you install chains correctly. I think that this may be true for very low speed applications (like tractors) but if you go fast enough that the cross links begin to pull away from the tire than you will experience accelerated wear (from the chain slapping the pavement). Adding tensioners will help to reduce this effect. They will not prevent it though.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

DGODGR;964467 said:


> The chains should come with cams already installed. Some say that tensioners are not required if you install chains correctly. I think that this may be true for very low speed applications (like tractors) but if you go fast enough that the cross links begin to pull away from the tire than you will experience accelerated wear (from the chain slapping the pavement). Adding tensioners will help to reduce this effect. They will not prevent it though.


Some claim that the cams will lock tightly enough, so no tension adjusters are needed. I know how they supposedly work, but I've not used chains on anything but a lawn tractor in years. I just wanted to make sure I got the best possible set as I could. I would like them to last for awhile. Thanks for the input.


----------



## bhadden (Nov 4, 2002)

I run run singles all the way around mine (The duals were such a pain I cut them down). My, experience is that you don't need the vbar, just heavy duty. And now I carry spares cuz I'm hard on them and one time one came off and I didn't find it til spring! I'll see if I can find my last order (thought it was tirechains.com or something like that).


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

bhadden;982771 said:


> I run run singles all the way around mine (The duals were such a pain I cut them down). My, experience is that you don't need the vbar, just heavy duty. And now I carry spares cuz I'm hard on them and one time one came off and I didn't find it til spring! I'll see if I can find my last order (thought it was tirechains.com or something like that).


Thanks for the tip... Is your M35A2 a turbo or non-turbo model? I've got a LDT-465-1D motor in it with a turbo... I'm thinking about swapping it out for an older DT-466 with 210hp. Plus ARB air-lockers on all three axles.


----------



## bhadden (Nov 4, 2002)

Mine has a turbo, a whistler. Not a speed demon but faster and warmer than the dozer and it'll push a lot of snow when it is chained up! Pretty good winter (for us) so far, 5-6 feet.


----------



## OldCrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Tirechains.com has some pretty good stuff. I've been using them the last few years. I suggest using tensioners. You can put chains on as tight as possible and they will always loosen up a little. Plus, if you snap a link, the tensioners will take up the slack. 

We run v-bars on our heavy trucks and regular on our GMC 4500's. The added vibration from the vbar is a little too much for the lighter trucks. 

On spot chains, the type that drop down at the flip of a switch are not really meant for snow plowing.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

bhadden;982790 said:


> Mine has a turbo, a whistler. Not a speed demon but faster and warmer than the dozer and it'll push a lot of snow when it is chained up! Pretty good winter (for us) so far, 5-6 feet.


I hate the whistler turbo, it is just too damn loud. Yeah 56mph is by no means a speed demon in any sense of the word. My brother's M35A2 will do about 58mph stock, mine does 56mph flat out. I want to get it up to 60mph top speed with a new Fuller 6spd transmission and DT-466 engine. Plus I'm really tired of the non-synchronized fist gear.

So besides putting chains on it do you put ballast in it? I've got 3000lbs of mixed concrete bags and sand in mine. It is much better now in the snow, but I don't have any chains I need those. Since i plan on running a lot offroad I think the V-Bar would be an added traction benefit, don't you?

Thanks


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

OldCrow;982942 said:


> Tirechains.com has some pretty good stuff. I've been using them the last few years. I suggest using tensioners. You can put chains on as tight as possible and they will always loosen up a little. Plus, if you snap a link, the tensioners will take up the slack.
> 
> We run v-bars on our heavy trucks and regular on our GMC 4500's. The added vibration from the vbar is a little too much for the lighter trucks.
> 
> On spot chains, the type that drop down at the flip of a switch are not really meant for snow plowing.


tirechains.com just didnt' tell me the manufacture so I was a bit leery of purchasing a product in such quantity as I require for my truck three sets two of them dual, and get junk.

Yeah, I know the automatic traction devices are only for limited usage.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

www.rudchain.com
I'm a distributor of them


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Check with state prisons, banks and finance companies, their :chains: can hold you for years.


----------



## bhadden (Nov 4, 2002)

I don't run with weight in the back of the truck. The truck is slow enough empty and I don't like how weight dogs it down. I seem to be able to get to where I need to go (and a few places I shouldn't)....


----------

